# TV gets in bed with cheaters



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

TV gets in bed with cheaters.....intresting and sad article in today's Los Angeles Times (12/28/11).

The basis of the article is that the "proliferation of adulty" on TV may be due to our cultur's cynicism about marriage and that we, as a culture, are moving away from the core values of marriage, fidelity, and monogamy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess if you base your morals and values on what the world preaches, then this makes sense.

I do not base my life on what the world teaches. And funny enough, I'm not religious either.


----------

